# Name Your Podium Boys



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Okay ladies, inspired by one of the threads in the Pro Cycling Forum I've decided we need to come up with a list of our podium boys. When you win your sprint or mountain stage in the Tour who would you want planting the kisses on your cheeks? 

Yeah sure, we all want Clive Owen or Brad Pitt to do the ole jersey zip up for us but let's make this a list of pro bike riders. 

I humbly suggest: 

Tom Boonen (of course)
Oscar Periero
Christian Vandevelde
Andreas Kloden
Alberto Contador

Who do you like?


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

-- Either/both of the Schleck brothers, preferably both.
-- George Hincapie, who is only getting hotter now that he's going all silvery (rowr!)
-- Linus Gerdemann wins my special mention for the "looks-like-jailbait" cougar cub category


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

Schleck bros? Really? They seem such . . . children. It also has been commented that Gerdemann could pass for not a bad-looking girl. 
of COURSE I'm jealous.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

My list:

DZ
Klöden
Óscar Freire
Fränk Schleck


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Most pro cyclists are too skinny I my book. Their chests are positively caved in!!

Sprinters and all-rounderd are in more "normal" shape.

My picks:
Fabian Cancellara
Allessandro Petacchi
George Hincapie (too bad his teeth are so weird)
and of course, the boss himself because hey, face it, he's hot and the only guy in the peleton close to my age.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

last interview I saw with Hincapie looked like he'd had some species of cosmetic dentistry / straightening. Probably adult braces, they're very common these days.

sorry but LA just looks like an anorexic ferret to me, always has.

skinny boys are way fun; I find they tend to have smaller egos, more personality and larger, err... feet than their more well padded / built bretheren as a bonus


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll take a Maxime Monfort










And a Nicholas Portal


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

180 said:


> I'll take a Maxime Monfort


I could make room for him on my podium.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Oooo... I'll take him & Fabian. And Boonen... and Zabriske...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I like this thread. 

Monfort...who knew? Great pic of Hincapie...and I don't care too much about perfect teeth.

I'm a sucker for Spaniards but the Flea (aka AC) doesn't make the cut: too pretty, too tiny.

Boonen the perennial favorite grosses me out. 

Jens is cool. And Thor. And Levi. And Cancellara. And LA, and...Pate...because he's a level-headed mature sort who keeps ego in check...cute to boot. 

Mom said, "Gee, they all seem to be so good looking". I told her they all look pretty cachectic without their shirts on, and the farmer tans only add to the odd picture.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I could make room for him on my podium.


wow... I haven't checked this thread in ages but curiously enough, my current guy bears a striking resemblance to MM. Veddy interesting. And I had never been much for the sandy-blonde boy-next-door type prior to, but hey I'm not complaining!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I like Tyler best =)


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

BTW, I actually _did_ get Floyd as a podium boy at my last crit of the season last year... he is really nice, but he smelled of whiskey and fast women.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah...I'd want Lance to kiss my cheeks! Mark Cavendish is also adorable. That Monfort guy would work and will Robbie Mcewen come out of retirement?


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, this guy's a pro golfer, not a pro cyclist, but I thought of this thread when I had the misfortune to follow the link on Twitter. Camilo Villegas, after his VO2 max testing.

Here's the link, in the event the photo comes up with the red ex of death: https://twitpic.com/ejhnu


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG @ the legs...


----------



## bluebug32 (Dec 13, 2006)

Loraura said:


> I like Tyler best =)


Why does he always look like he just stepped out of the shower? 

Personally, I think I'd pedal a little faster if I knew Christian Vandevelde was waiting at the top.


----------

